# Bowser 64 - Mario 64 ROM Hack



## DoggaDude (Aug 29, 2019)

Wish you could play as Bowser In Mario 64...without a game shark?

Today Is your lucky day, because someone made a ROM hack to play as Bowser, and It's REALLY GOOD.

Here Is The Download Link!

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1lAsE99NrYwlhiaSOSpDOqJTx4IebCE_l/view?usp=sharing

Also, here's some screen shots!


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 29, 2019)

I never knew how much I wanted this until now.


----------



## Smoker1 (Aug 29, 2019)

Screenshot of........ Bowser VS Bowser. LOL


----------



## nicos_revenge (Dec 5, 2021)

the link is dead


----------



## DenkyCaliber (Dec 20, 2021)

link won't work


----------

